# Perfect boot doesn’t exist?



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

Hey guys,

obviously I am searching for a new boot right now and it’s driving me crazy.

All Mountain boot, mid to mid-high flex.
Main problem for me is the heel hold and the availability here in Germany 🤣

right:
Length: 274mm
Width: 105mm

left:
Length: 275mm
Width: 103mm

I thought Mondopoint is like an international standard but it seems to differ from company to company but on nearly every company I have to size 1-2 up and on nitro there isn’t even fitting 285 (toes crumbled and hurt like hell after a few minutes). Do I miss something or did I just tried the wrong boots?


Nitro Chase MP 285: toes hurt as hell after a few minutes and a lot of heel lift (also a very very big footprint)
Adidas Tactical Adv MP271: toes hurt as hell after a few minutes but no heel lift (yes dumb cause MP is to small but was the only one available and MP was measured at 269… don’t know maybe I am just dumb 🤣)
Ride Deadbolt MP 280: toes are crumbled but it’s „ok“, heel is fine but left foot got a cramp after 20-30 minutes
 

best


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!
Look above in the boot sticky area the threads started by Wiredsports. There is a ton of information in the boot section. The first place is to measure and take pics according to Wiredsports instuctions.


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

Thanks, I read the post and basically it’s saying that I have to size down and live with crambled toes  



Spoiler: feet morning


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Namealwaysinuse said:


> Thanks, I read the post and basically it’s saying that I have to size down and live with crambled toes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks that you are mondo 27.5...but I am not the expert about sizing.
There are 3-4 levels of fit: Lodge bunny = loose, recreationalist = ehh meh, performance = responsiveness and performance slipper = responsiveness + comfort.
The size is where you start, but you also got to figure out the toe box, arch, instep, heel hold and hot spots.
Then there is your feet conditioning and adjustment along with boot mods to deal with your specific foot situations.
There are mods to the liner to get better heel hold and often folks will need to change out their insoles/foot beds that go inside the liners to assist with the heel hold.
How long have you been riding, where and your preferred style terrain?

edit: btw it took me years to figure out my boot situation and now have performance slippers. It was a process and progression; definitely not an off the shelf, one and done thing. And if that is your expectation ... yeah it rarely exists. Below was the last part of my path to boot nirvana

The hardboot ride...downhill? | Snowboarding Forum - Snowboard Enthusiast Forums


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

I ride now for like 18 years. Mostly groomers, powder, flatland tricks and jibs (in that order).
I just don’t get the whole Mondopoint thing, if I understood wiredsports correctly it’s always matching mondopoint, width and heat molding.

for example, I tried a ride fuse with that ankle strap. Closed it really tight (like it tight and blood was not cut off), no heel lift, toes were not just touching the front and if I get in riding position I still slightly touch the front… but that’s a 280 boot. I like the boa + traditional lace + a little bit more stiffness of the fuse 🤷‍♂️ But basically don’t know if I should size down


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Ime, the mondo point thing is based on actual measurement verses there is US, Japan, EU, men's and women's sizes and there is no standard reference across different countries and brands. Thus the mondo based on metric measurement which is at least based on actual measurements. I had Vans, K2 and settled on 32's for years but had to mod the liners...and they would eventually pack out. And despite being the stiffest, were not stiff enough to my liking. So needing new boots, took the leap to AT boots and could not be happier. Btw, I have hellishly small feet for a guy and used women's boots because could not find men small enough...mondo 24's...generally women's 7.5 and men's 7.5 but in my 32's women's 7.5...could almost drop to a 7.0.

If you like the Fuse and they work for you. But need a bit more stiffness use/make some tongue stiffiners. I've put in my soft Atomic Backland remover tongues in the old 32's and loved the increased stiffness.


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

The fuse are fine with stiffness and also adjustments, and as far as I understand, they shouldn’t pack out that much in the front box cause the foot is hold back by a separate internal mechanism with boa. (It’s not just the tongue anymore it’s an internal pocket). Just don’t know if I should size down if I still touch the toe box if I am in riding position and the boot feels good 🤣

wired would say, if it’s comfortable it’s to big 🤣


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

In my experience, the mondo size is what fits _after_ the boot is heat molded and packs out. My brand new mondo boots are really uncomfortable and my feet go numb in them. After they break in they're "performance" and by the end of the season they're the "performance slippers" that wrath mentioned. And I'm on the very upper end of the Mondo 280 range and on my left foot a mm or two over.

I was able to ride fairly comfortably in the next half size up for many years, however, I tried some old boots of mine after riding my properly fitted mondo size and was shocked at my discomfort and lack of control.

Finding the right boots can be really difficult, or you can get really lucky like me and try to make some very uncomfortable boots you got at fire sale prices work and find out that after heat molding and five days of riding they're perfect for you. Most people would return boots like that well before the break-in period is over.

Ultra-thin socks really help in the initial stages. But also, figuring out the correct level of discomfort that will go away after a while vs. discomfort that won't is also important.

Or just ride boots that are technically too large, especially if you're not riding 50+ days a season. My problem was that after day 20 or so with larger boots my foot would be swimming in them and I'd be uncomfortable for the rest of their useful life (~40-50 days). If you ride 15 days a season and are going to use up half a season's worth of riding days being in too-tight boots, then it's probably not worth it to ride your exact mondo size.

That said, if it were me I still would because then I'd get many seasons out of a pair of boots. But I'm lucky and have found boots that work.

One other thing you can do is try on packed out boots from other riders and see what they feel like after 50 days of riding. You should be able to pick up used boots like this very cheap or free.


----------



## SoaD009 (Jan 9, 2020)

My feet are very slightly larger than yours and I wear Thirty-two TM-2 wides in mondo 27.5. I threw in the 5 mm donuts and heel hold is perfect.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

Finding boots is like finding the right girl....

You gotta put yourself into a whole bunch of them....

When you find the right fit, you'll know!


What I'm saying is the answer to your problem is to put your foot into every boot you can find. 

Also, I'm in Germany....there's plenty of snowboard shops here


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

In Munich there are several shops but there are nearly no boots my size ;-) 

I really like my 2023 ride fuse and if they come out in a few weeks I will get a size down and give the actual one to a friend or sell it 🤣

I just ride like 20-30 days a Season but if the 9.5 break in and feel like the 10 it’s perfect.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just to point out for others. The main thing the boot/shell size is the field that your are playing on...But the game is the liner.


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

3-5 minutes? That’s to short I guess. Nearly every boot felt good the first few minutes 😂


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

As drblast said, you need to allow time for new boots to pack out.

You have two options:

1 - get boots that are comfy on the first day. These will end up being too loose when they pack out and will give poor control and pain from then on.

2 - get boots the correct size. These will feel too small at the start and will have some discomfort at the beginning. When they pack out they will ideally be the perfect size and control (performance slipper).

But you are buying boots at the wrong time of year for northern hemisphere. If you can wait till new season gear drops later in the year you will have a lot more options to choose from.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

vodkaboarder said:


> Finding boots is like finding the right girl....
> 
> You gotta put yourself into a whole bunch of them....
> 
> ...


I really like the sound of this.


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

Why I asked… I had the following boots:


Adidas Acerra MP271 (toes touched the front a lot and hurted)
Adidas Response MP275 (toes touched the front and hurted)
Nitro Chase MP285 (toes heavily touched the front and it hurted a lot)
Deeluxe Deemon MP275 (toes heavily touched the front and hurted)
Deeluxe Deemon Boa MP280 (toes barely touched the front)
Ride Deadbolt MP280 (toes heavily touched the front and it hurted)
Ride Fuse MP275 (toes touched the front „a lot“ but still comfy)

it’s my pointing finger toe which starts hurting, but I am totally fine with my Ride Fuse 2023 now. Love the wrap liner and tongue tight system + traditional laces 😃

PS. I have an old boot, a Flow The One MP 280 and it’s still hurting my toes… I will not fall again for „they will pack out and and have the perfect size“ cause according to my MP they are still to big


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

It may be that you need a custom fit if your foot shape doesn't suit anything off the shelf.

Find the wiresport threads and read through what to do


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Aren't you a wide from your measurements (275/103, 274/105)? That is E/EE width. I don't see a list of wide boots that you've tried.


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

It’s 97mm and 98mm. Should be C/D. But yes I didn’t tried any wide boot cause the Adidas toebox felt pretty wide already.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

My bad. I saw your first post had measurements indicating wide.



Namealwaysinuse said:


> right:
> Length: 274mm
> Width: 105mm
> 
> ...


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

Was just bad measuring on my side 😜 

Luckily a friend is mondo 280 and wanted the fuse in blue so hard… I just ordered me a 275 and now we are boot bros 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Kevington (Feb 8, 2018)

Both my feet are 274mm. I have Ride Fuse in 275 mondo size. Once they broke in they are by far the best fitting boot I’ve ever had in 20+ years of riding. The flex is in the sweet spot of being able to do everything. I needed a new pair and got 280 mondo as they were cheap. They seemed comfy at first but after a few days became too big and the problems began. It really is worth it to get your mondo size and endure a few days of break in time.


----------



## Namealwaysinuse (6 mo ago)

That’s why I gave my 281 mondo friend my Fuse 280 ;-) 
I love this boot… good flex. internal boa (awesome heel hold) and laces. Footprint could be a little bit smaller but still good


----------

